# What's the best light weight cover?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

When I purchased my K2 I got the Patagonia cover at the same time.  It works well as a case, because it zips all around, but I would like to buy a better cover, one that truly fits the K2 and doesn't slip.  I'm not interested in the M-Edge because it looks weighty, and I'd like to keep the K2 as light as possible.  Any ideas?  TIA.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've heard the javoedge are considered pretty light...they  have beautiful patterns.  I like the Bobbarra's but most say they are pretty weighty


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen a comparison by weight on here maybe someone can find the link. I fail at searching (I think just patience challenged)
Sylvia


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I have seen a comparison by weight on here maybe someone can find the link. I fail at searching (I think just patience challenged)
> Sylvia


I'd love to see that Sylvia. I'll look around the boards for it. Thanks.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

M-edge GO is really slim and light. I know you don't like other M-edge covers, but maybe....?

I never thought I'd like my Octo sleeve as much as I do. So light and sleek. I like to read my Kindle out of the cover, so it's perfect. I have a deep blue alligator-look sleeve. I love it.

http://www.amazon.com/OCTO-Leather-Display-Latest-Generation/dp/B001TGIYFM/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1256413235&sr=8-14


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree - M-Edge GO is a nice simple lightweight cover. I have been using one for about 4 months and it holds up well. I really like the rail system. I originally had an Oberon but it was too heavy for me (though quite a bit nicer looking ).

Just ordered another M-Edge GO for my Husbands K2 that is on the way.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Noreve covers are pretty lightweight and sleek.  I've got 2 for my K2 and one for my DX and really like them alot.  Some people have had trouble w/customer service and getting their orders but I didn't experience any problems, aside from waiting 5 weeks for my DX cover.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Our MaxGuard Plus Kindle 2 Case is very light. The weight is 5.8 ounces. You can check it out and see whether the style will work for you.









*Book Style Cases for Kindle 2 on our Amazon Store:*
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Black Color
MaxGuard Plus Kindle Leather Cover (fits 2nd Generation Kindle), with Embedded Corner Closure, Red Color
(Highlight : Embedded Corner Magnet System to keep the case shut)

Thanks.

Kevin || www.trendydigital.com
Our Amazon Store
Our Store


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm checking out all of the suggestions.  I just wanted to add that I'm looking for a cover that can stay on all the time.  I don't like taking the K2 out of its cover. And the sleeker the better.  Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also a lot of good info about covers in the Kindle Shopper's Guide (purchases support KB)










available as a free download here:
Mobipocket http://www.mediafire.com/file/mtfydnzzhjh/kindle-shoppers-guide-2010.prc
PDF http://www.mediafire.com/file/wgj5emgykal/kindle-shoppers-guide-2010.pdf

Betsy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

laura99 said:


> I agree - M-Edge GO is a nice simple lightweight cover. I have been using one for about 4 months and it holds up well. I really like the rail system. I originally had an Oberon but it was too heavy for me (though quite a bit nicer looking ).
> 
> Just ordered another M-Edge GO for my Husbands K2 that is on the way.


Can you explain how the Kindle is held in place and what the "rail system" is? In the pic it looks like there are just 2 small bands holding it on, but that can't be right, can it?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kevin, very impressive!  I love the magnet feature.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

My Seidio cover for my Blackberry is the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I can't believe they don't make Kindle covers.  Wish they did!  I just read that the Medge GO weighs 9.8 ounces.  That's a bit too much for me.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I love everything about my JAVOedge cover. I don't know the weight but I don't notice it being weighty.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

If you take a look at the photo of the cover opened without a Kindle, you can see two clips in the center. These attach to openings on the Kindle designed just for this. The 2 bands are more for keeping you from opening the cover the wrong way.

http://www.buymedge.com/products/kindle2-go.psp


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

louiseb said:


> I love everything about my JAVOedge cover. I don't know the weight but I don't notice it being weighty.


Which one did you get?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, after reading every possible review and obsessing for a few days, I finally ordered the javoedge black fabric cover.  I'll do a review once it arrives and I've had a chance to live with it for awhile.  Thanks for all input!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the red cherry blossum book style. I might have gone for the flip style but it wasn't offered in red when I got mine and I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Okay, after reading every possible review and obsessing for a few days, I finally ordered the javoedge black fabric cover. I'll do a review once it arrives and I've had a chance to live with it for awhile. Thanks for all input!


Congrats fancynancy!
Let us know what you think, either back here or at the official JAVOedge thread for other folks searching for information about our cases. If you or anyone have any questions and want to talk directly to the company, we're avail. at info{at}javoedge.com or you can ring us directly at 425-401-5232 if you need to reach a real person (we're on West Coast time).


----------

